
Show HN: Scraping Google's Covid Mobility Reports – US South in Trouble - kristintynski
https://lawsuit.org/coronavirus-mobility-reports-analysis/
======
kristintynski
Strangely, Google never released maps of this important data, which shows
which counties are heeding "stay at home orders," So, I scraped the data from
the PDF's they released, and mapped it. I think this is one of the first
geographic views of highly detailed information on behavioral changes due to
Covid-19.

Sadly, it seems red states (in particular the US south) could really be in
trouble.

------
russdpale
Is blue good or bad? What do the negative numbers mean? I feel lost in this
visualization.

